# Do Thinlines do anything?



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

My horses saddle just needs a little lift in the back (risers too big) I was looking at the thinline ultra half pad but they just look too thin, do they really help or are they just a pad with a brand name?
here is the link:
Ultra Thinline Half Pad | Dover Saddlery


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have one and I really like it... I am no professional though... I think they work...


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

I love thinlines! I have back problems and these pads have almost completely eliminated it while riding (and helped my horses back too!). For your case though I would go with one the trifecta pad which is shim able so you can lift the back of your saddle. The shins come in all different thickness so you can really customize the fit for your horse. Or you can do it the cheap way and make your own shims out of felt witch I have done before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to use a Thinline Ultra but replaced it with a sheepskin half pad (also Thinline brand) for better saddle fit. TBH I never noticed a significant difference with the Ultra pad but liked the idea that it was decreasing impact for my horse's comfort. 

The Ultras are very thin- probably too thin for what you want. The regular Thinlines are thicker and might be a better option for you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Foam or gels can create hot spots on the horse's back. A sheepskin type would be far superior as far as the horse's comfort goes.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Would a thinline trifecta work? I really like the shims but it says shims for "very minor for alterations) are the shims very small?


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Would a thinline trifecta work? I really like the shims but it says shims for "very minor for alterations) are the shims very small?


They are not small but not thick either. Is there a way you can get a pic if the saddle on your horse and post it in here? I might be able to tell you if it would work.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

yep I can have one up by tonight


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't put on saddle pad but here is it and how it fits


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have an Ultra thinline pad, I didn't notice any difference in the horse's comfort, nor mine. I bought it because it's small & rather unnoticeable under my saddle and extra padding, oh & it was on sale.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I used to use a Thinline Ultra but replaced it with a sheepskin half pad (also Thinline brand) for better saddle fit. *TBH I never noticed a significant difference with the Ultra pad but liked the idea that it was decreasing impact for my horse's comfort*.
> 
> The Ultras are very thin- probably too thin for what you want. The regular Thinlines are thicker and might be a better option for you.


This has mostly been my experience with Thinline. I also have the ultra thinline, and I did all sorts of reading up on it before I bought it since I didn't want to waste about $100. The basic gist I got from most of the internet was "This changed my life! My horse was a 100% more wonderful creature from day one with this pad" and "I'll NEVER ride without one again!!" type stuff. Got a gift card to Dover for Christmas and decided to splurge on it expecting some sort of life changing event. No such thing happened :? The first ride I had in it was pretty bad actually, but I don't blame the pad at all for that. The next few rides seemed really good, but nothing spectacular. 

I still use it because I'll be darned if I'm not going to use the $100 pad I bought and shock absorbing qualities can't be bad, but I honestly wouldn't recommend it for the price. Some people obviously think differently- most of the internet was talking me into buying one with only a few "meh" comments about it like mine. 

All of that said, those are my general comments about the pad for general use. It is NOT a pad to use with the intentions of correcting any saddle fit issues. I think it may even say so on the thinline website, that it isn't designed to affect saddle fit. The pad is only about 1/4" thick, so any issues it would be correcting would probably be so minor that a human wouldn't be able to notice them. So, both of those comments lead me to say that they may help your horse move better in general (or, at least that's what many people say) but that hasn't been my experience. For that it may help you, but not for saddle fit. 

Since someone mentioned trapping heat- Thinline advertises their products as heat dispersing or something to that effect. The point of the pad is that they transfer heat and shock laterally because of the design of their foam rather than having it pounding directly on the horse's back. Now, I'm not one to believe anything a manufacturer tells you to try and sell their product. I've also been skeptical about those claims, so I've actually gotten off my horse in the middle of an intense workout mid summer (the high heat and humidity of south Louisiana) and taken the saddle off to feel underneath. It was definitely warm under there, but no more so than I've felt without the pad, and no more so than the areas not covered by the thinline. I'd advise ANYONE do that with any sort of gel/foam pad they're using instead of hoping it doesn't do damage, or taking the manufacturer's word when they say it won't overheat.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm not a saddle fit expert, but looking at your picture it looks to me like the saddle is too narrow in front since it's sitting so high. It also looks like it's placed too far forward, and that wouldn't help. Again, I'm not a fit expert by ANY means and I'm not great at determining saddle fit through pictures.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> I'm not a saddle fit expert, but looking at your picture it looks to me like the saddle is too narrow in front since it's sitting so high. It also looks like it's placed too far forward, and that wouldn't help. Again, I'm not a fit expert by ANY means and I'm not great at determining saddle fit through pictures.


I agree it's too far forward. This could be way the pommel is sitting up so high or it could be the tree size, can't really tell from the picture. Anyways, are you sure a rear riser pad is too high? The cantle is considerably lower than the pommel here. In this case I'm not sure the shims will benefit you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Even positioned properly, I doubt that saddle is a good fit your your horse, pad or not. In that pic it is far too forward. I have a feeling it will be too narrow in front once it's in the proper position.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

He was in his stall when I put the saddle on him so he was moving but it's a medium tree I thought that picture showed the downhill was the best. The riser was huge it didn't fit the saddle the cashel wedge worked okay but I didn't know if there was something better out there


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is another picture- my saddle placement is still shotty I'm coming from western


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would be skeptical about using the cashel wedge as they are pretty thick and the saddle is already narrow at the front. Hmmm not sure what to do here unless you can use another saddle 
Edit: what about a key hole pad? Then there is less padding underneath the front of the saddle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I have heard the keyholes put a lot of pressure on their backs... My saddle is an older Crosby price des nations and it is a wonky shape and fit, and he has mountainous withers I'm just not sure what to look for I got a medium (he is medium in western) I saw a wide and it looked way to wide


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's still too far forward. You want to position it 2 fingers behind the shoulder. Ideally the lowest part of the saddle should be the middle. A pic taken from the front will show how much clearance you have in front and whether it is the right width for the horse.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here Is a picture of it farther back and one of the front


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> I have heard the keyholes put a lot of pressure on their backs... My saddle is an older Crosby price des nations and it is a wonky shape and fit, and he has mountainous withers I'm just not sure what to look for I got a medium (he is medium in western) I saw a wide and it looked way to wide


Keyholes will only create pressure points on the back if they are not positioned properly, which many people do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Here Is a picture of it farther back and one of the front


Yikes. That saddle is terrible fit for your horse and will not be comfortable no matter what padding arrangement you have. Find a different saddle.


----------



## Kailex (Oct 31, 2014)

Your horse, much like mine, has an exceptionally high set wither. I have looked at thin lines and they seemed nice. Although, I am sure they would not equalize your saddle placement for proper support. The thin lines are mainly for shock absorption and comfort for the rider and horse. 

Mattes Half Pad with Lift Back would be an excellent choice as it will level the saddle with the horses withers and still provide comfort and a neat look. Although, a bit of money is involved, I would recommend this product. Mattes Half Pad with Lift Back | Dover Saddlery

also:

I use a Mattes Gold Wool Correction Half pad with rear trim-A/P on my gelding who has high withers also. I love this half pad as you can remove and add padding into the shoulder or back area. It works incredibly well, I also recommend this product even though it is a bit pricey. Totally worth the price. Mattes Gold Wool Correction Half pad with rear trim-A/P | Dover Saddlery


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Agree with Canterklutz. Saddle is too wide. It's sitting on his withers without any weight in it. You need a different saddle. No pad will fix that.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I also bought an Ultra Thinline based on the hype reviews. I've used it over a cheap schooling pad. Never noticed a difference really. Now I mostly use a gel half pad over a cheap schooling pad. 

I love your blue saddle pad. Does it come in green or burgundy??


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a Rona pad and it comes in white blue and black but Romas have all sorts of saddle pads in cool shapes and decorations


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

*roma pad


----------

